# Sticky  Welcome Milwaukee Bucks Fans!



## DHarris34Phan

*Welcome to the Milwaukee Bucks Forum! I am AJ and I am the moderator here. If you plan on posting alot in this forum, tell me a little about yourself in this thread so me and others viewing the forum can get to know you. If you have any questions, feel free to PM me! Hope to see you posting! Go Bucks!*


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Welcome!*

*To sign up for your FREE account, go to *THIS LINK!

*Hope to see you guys posting! Go Bucks!*


----------



## MilBucksBangOFanatic

*Re: Welcome!*

:banana:


----------



## Limca

I'm a Buck's season ticketholder. I've been one since George Karl's 1st year, but I've loved them long before then. 

:cheers:


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Now we have the #1 Pick, what is not to love about the Bucks? :biggrin:


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn!

i dont love andrew boggut


----------



## DHarris34Phan

KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> i dont love andrew boggut


Why, because he told the truth about Kobe? :biggrin:


----------



## BucksRedd

lol, what was this, i missed it...


----------



## Waukee

I'll be posting here a lot, been a Bucks fan and ONLY a Bucks fan all my life, i'm in college and I live in Menasha, WI.


----------



## narek

For all guests who wander in, please sign up and let us know what you think about the Bucks chances this year! Everyone is welcome.


----------



## greatbar

G'day. I'm a new user (obviously). Living in Australia makes it more tough to follow the Bucks, but am an avid fan nonetheless.

Contrary to most initial reactions, I've been following the Bucks all my life - well before Bogut was drafted.

As for the Milwaukee this season, they'll need a greatly improved defensive unit to progress much further. As I type their standing is only 3 and 7, and I think that's a reasonably accurate guage as to where we're at. Stotts isn't up to it in my opinion.


----------



## narek

greatbar said:


> G'day. I'm a new user (obviously). Living in Australia makes it more tough to follow the Bucks, but am an avid fan nonetheless.
> 
> Contrary to most initial reactions, I've been following the Bucks all my life - well before Bogut was drafted.
> 
> As for the Milwaukee this season, they'll need a greatly improved defensive unit to progress much further. As I type their standing is only 3 and 7, and I think that's a reasonably accurate guage as to where we're at. Stotts isn't up to it in my opinion.


Welcome!

What made you choose the Bucks as a team to follow?

And I'm not a big fan of Stotts myself.


----------



## greatbar

narek said:


> What made you choose the Bucks as a team to follow?


When I was a kid, Dad used to fly to the States for training in his field of work. The training center was in Milwaukee, Wisconsin. He used to bring me back Bucks basketball caps, and have been following them ever since (15+ years I guess).

Pretty boring story, but that's the origination of my following. Therefore you can understand my delight in the Bucks taking Bogut at number one.


----------

